# Killavixens Reef Photo Journal



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

This is a photo of the progress i have made in my reef aquarium and future progress will now be here. Thanks for following!

April 2013








First Fish








May 2013
















Upraded to 10gal
















June 2013 30 gal








July 2013 40 Breeder


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Well frogspawn stung my duncan. One tentacle looks completely white and receded. But otherwise seems fine.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I had to move my rock around after the nem decided to move. I like thebetter now anyway.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

That anenome looks beautiful!


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

wake49 said:


> That anenome looks beautiful!


Thanksm
Thats the rainbow bta! Its now fully open where you can see al the colors, but yes it is amazing!


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

*More pics*

*Rainbow BTA and my nosy sailfin tang, Tootsie



















My Goniopora









Some Close Ups of the Goni's Polyps



















Plate coral










Some frag dont know what it is








*


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

These pics are beautiful.

How big is this tank again? Is this the 40?

Sailfin Tangs tend to get to be big species and need an appropriate home from day one to maintain good immune systems and stress levels. I always recommend at least a 125 gallon tank for the size this fish will grow to. Marine creatures, unlike their Freshwater counterparts, will continue to grow despite their tank size. Remember, they had a whole ocean to grow in before we tanked them. These fish really appreciate a 72" long tank, as by adulthood they can max out at over a foot! This will give them appropriate swimming room and proper the proper amount of live rock will give them ample hiding places, making them feel secure in their home.

The only Tangs I recommend for less than 125 gallon tanks are the Ctenochaetus genus, such as Kole and Tomini tangs. A more seasoned aquarist can probably successfully keep one of this genus in something as small as a 75 gallon, but that is the absolute minimum in my opinion.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

wake49 said:


> These pics are beautiful.
> 
> How big is this tank again? Is this the 40?
> 
> ...


Ugh stupid lfs. I'll try to rehome him as soon as i can.:-(


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

2 new fish today! A tailspot blenny and a lyretail anthias. the anthias is absolutely the most beautiful fish i've seen so far. As soon as they stop hiding i'll add pics.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I really can't believe how quickly this tank has grown over the last few months. O.O 
Stop making the salty side look so easy - it's too tempting! ^.^
It all looks beautiful! Can't wait to see the newest arrivals!


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I rehomed the tang  
On a sad note, I finally obtained y dream fish only to have it die 2 days later..... Fairy wrasse....


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

*new fishes*

Lyretail Anthias & Tailspot Blenny.








































I aslo have a horned blenny, but i'll probably never get a pic of him he's so tiny.
And here is a pic of my now deceased fairy wrasse 








And this is just a close up of my Duncan after it snagged a shrimp lol.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Did the Fairy Wrasse jump or just perish in the tank? I had one jump because of an aggressive tank mate...

That Lyretail Anthias is beautiful!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor fairy! I'm sorry. . . 
Wake is right, Lyretail Anthias IS stunning, great shot of him, too.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

wake49 said:


> Did the Fairy Wrasse jump or just perish in the tank? I had one jump because of an aggressive tank mate...
> 
> That Lyretail Anthias is beautiful!


No, no jumping. Im thinking it was sick before i got him the store he came from runs massive uv sterilizers and doses alot of antibiotics. So i wouldnt have known if he was sick. The stress of moving to a new system just was the last straw for him i guess.


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

This really makes we wish I could start a big reef tank like this one. So many pretty fish.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Where have you been, Vixy? Love to hear how this pretty tank is doing. . . update time?
. . . hope all is well. . .


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Update*

I broke this tank down and sold everything but my two clowns. I now have a 14 biocube. And i am setting up a 65g tank with a 29g sump. 
Using an overflow box (U-tube) cpr pak 2 HOB skimmer, 4 powerheads, rapid led diy fixture.
Will be getting a custom rockscape from Cerameco. Almost done cycling.
Current inhabitants are 3 black mollies.

Biocube is stock with a few modifications.
Two clownfish and an orchid dottyback
handful of hermits

Zoa's 
Rastas
Lord of the rings( or gobstoppers)
Reverse space monsters
Whammin Watermelon
Radioactive Dragon eys
armageddon zoa

Misc
Morphed rhodactis
Tyree Seasons Greeting Monti
Birdsnest
Pot of Gold Favia
Pics to follow shortly


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That is some really interesting rock scape,almost outlandish but still reef like.And Those corals are nice!


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> That is some really interesting rock scape,almost outlandish but still reef like.And Those corals are nice!


It made by Cerameco, called vidarock. Its hand-made and custom built just for me lol. Its very nice and porous rock. And thank you :-D


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Is the ceramic pretty costly? It might be cool to add some of that to an existing reef and cover it in corals.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbing!!!! As I said, beautiful tank! Can't wait to see it progress!!


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

A custom build is pretty costly but they make is just the way you want, they have premade peaices that arent too bad, try aquatecture. They are the sole distributor of Ceramaco. Or you can contact Cerameco directly yourself which is what i did


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Subbing!!!! As I said, beautiful tank! Can't wait to see it progress!!


Thank you!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't see much for pricing full rockscapes,how much did your setup run you if you don't mind my asking.It seems like it might be comparable to high grade live rock as far as cost. I presume it was not as bad as going through a middle man coming straight from the source.

I have some nice montiporas that would liven up that pretty reef scape when it is ready.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

$300 shipped. most of their individual pieces cost $20 and up and come in small med large. And yes you save up over $100 going directly to them, if you decide you want to get them to get you a quote on a full scape pm me. I can give you a name and direct phone number. i love montis, what types you have? I have a red monti and Tyree's season greetings monti


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank You,I appreciate the heads up.
Hmmmm...Montis.
Red\Orange Monti Cap
Grape Monti Cap
Candy Apple Green Monti Cap
Sunset Monti
Mystic Sunset Monti
Green Monti Digitata
Super Red Monti Digitata
Peach Monti Digitata
Green Daisy Monti Foliosa
German Blue Monti Digitata
Green Purple Rim Monti Cap
Blue Berry Cheese cake Monti
Green Montipora Spongodes
Montipora Seratosa
Three seasons Montipora
Superman Monti
and possibly another monti or two I am missing.I would really like to replace my forest fire monti digi but they are hard to find around here.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Bad pun warning: There's something mighty percula going on in there!


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I decided not to go with cerameco's rock. Instead i used some from my biocube and the rock in the sump and this is what i got. PLan to ad more dry rock soon. And getting a 120w chinese led in a few days.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

OOH! What kind of Chinese LED? I am a fan of the double cave too, makes for some nice spots for fish below and corals above.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Evergrow full spetrum. 55 bridgelux 3watt leds


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

The pictures seem broken so im re attaching


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my new leds yesterday! And i have to say this is some awesome leds, super bright, 2 channels, and the spread is way better than i expected, all for $100. I also turned my biocube into a frag tank, and took out 95% of the old sand and covered what was left with Seachem gray coast, looks very appealing


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Do all those corals in the frag tank have counter parts in the main tank, Or are you still waiting to come up with a decor plan for your reef? I bet you are super stoked with the new LED unit. Having two channels is good too as I remember when I started swapping out some of my lights for units that did not have dimming channels and I burned a few corals on accident. It is hard to tell that certain LED units produce much more PAR than the previous lighting,asides, from metal halides, so you gotta start out slow then ramp it up over time.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

No, all the corals are my babies(all just frags) lol there isnt any coral in my main tank yet, i am waiting to get more rock and a scape i think will work best before i move anything. Im totally in love with these leds though, i cant wait to see coral under them, They are full spec, including reds, greens, uv, blues, and different whites. Its a 120w fixture no optics, I need to borrow someones par meter and see what my reading are


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If your LED is the standard full spectraum evergrow or the D 120 I am sure you can find its PAR rating already measured online. I know I have them written down in one of my folders here some where. On 100% they are too much for many corals unless they are acroporas or the light is higher over the tank.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

there are soooo many sellers of evergrow fixtures and they are all different. But i have the light only maybe 6" above the water.
I think im going to do some frag pics


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

[/IMG
]


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, so I borrowed a friends par meter awhile back and got 150 par on the sandbed, these have no optics. And 300 par at the highest peak of rock. I got some new rocks too awhile ago and added them. I'll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That is a really good PAR number you got and it shows in the corals.Unless you are doing high light only corals I would not turn it up any more.Looks like you will have a full up reef here soon,just wait till things really start growing. Hit up your local reef club again for a frag swap to fill in the blanks but don't forget to dip.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought some frags a few weeks ago, but they had to be fresh cut, waiting for them to heal up nice and i should be getting them soon. A couple of different zoas, magicians, emeralds on fire, glitch, cats' eye, and some thing else


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice!Sounds like a good zoa\paly pack your getting ,making a zoa garden? I have a friend who has a zoa hoard and When the price is right it is hard to say no. I find myself spending much of my hard earned money on more corals.I am the single income for a family of 6 but I still find a little cash for a frag or two at the end of the month.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Update!*

So i have been battling cyano, diatoms, and worste of all hair algae like crazy. I just did a little more than 72 hours of no light and for, one, the sand is pearly white lol. No diatoms and cyano, however HA is still wild. So i took every single coral out of the tank and put them in a frag tank. Took a bucket of water from the tank and scrubbed the heck out of every piece of rock i had. Its not as bad as it was yet, but its still not gone. I finally got that zoa pack. everything looked great except the magicians, i dont think they are going to make it. It looks as though its pinching its own head off... :shock: I dipped in iodin for 20 min so hopefully it will bounce back. Picture to follow


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Frag Tank*









*Unhappy Magicians*









*Sunny D's*









*Cat's Eyes*









More pics tomorrow


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I hear you on the hair algae battle, I have it in my frag tank and it is the devil.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

any ideas on the magicians?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You have done what you can. Might keep some indirect flow on it and keep it clean,thats all you can do. I have seen this happen to my Tyree Blue Eyed Girls and they came too over time.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

More pics!
*Glitch Zoas*

















*Emeralds on Fire*
















*Sunny D again*









*BamBam Zoa*








and hitch hiker blue cloves

*Galaxia*








*Purple Stylo*








*Random Acans*


----------

